# 152 Liter getting there



## Likuid300 (10 Sep 2013)

This tank has been running about 4 months.  I just got a new Wave Point retrofit and it's pretty bright, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Gary Nelson (10 Sep 2013)

That looks really nice! very healthy too -  how long have you had the light running on it then and what sort of light duration are you running at?


----------



## Likuid300 (10 Sep 2013)

Thanks! In the first few months I used a Coralife t5Ho quad 6500k and 10k with lunar. It was left over from previous tank and 6" too short.  I don't like their bulbs at all. There was no reds when I ran that light.   Then I borrowed a Fluval 5200K LED and ran it for a month just to test it.  It worked great, brought out a few reds/pinks in the middle of the tank but it didn't spread from front to back that well.  Now I'm running (2) 6500k and (2) 12k at 9 hrs a day


----------



## mede (10 Sep 2013)

Wow!

Beautiful tank you have there, plants are looking very healthy! Can you give a little more details about the technique, fertilization, plants??


----------



## flygja (11 Sep 2013)

Nice and healthy.


----------



## Likuid300 (11 Sep 2013)

Sure 
Co2 was titrated up for a few days until fish started to look uneasy, then backed off a notch. It's a 5lb. tank with a CO2 Regulator - MA957 : Milwaukee Instruments. It's diffused through this AQUATEK 3-in-1 CO2 Diffuser &Bubble Counter Check Valve (Large):Amazonet Supplies. 

Lights: WavePoint 36" T5HO All 4 bulbs on for 9 hrs a day. On 2 hrs after Co2, off 30 min after Co2. The tank is in a room that has a lot of indirect sunlight...it's very bright in there. I don't know if that has anything to do with it. 

Ferts are EI. Dosing with Greanleaf Aquarium's CSM+B 1/8 tsp on mwf, 1/2 tsp KNo3 and 1/8 tsp Kh2Po4 tues, thurs, sat. I'll stick my finger in the iron powder and swish it around in the water every couple days too. Flourish excel on Sundays. The ferts are on the higher end of PPM. 

Substrate is Eco Complete and has crushed up flourish root tabs on the bottom

Water: I use RO/DI for 50% wc on Sundays, and top off with tap water during the week. My tap is just so hard to use alone. In PPM my city's water quality report is such: Mg 22.5, Ca 62, Na 14, K 1.7. 

Filtration is Fluval 406 with half bio beads, half poly fiber. 

Tank is lightly stocked right now with a 6" gourami, 6 white skirt tetras (glofish) and 15 cardinals. These will all be going into a different tank when I decide what I really want in this one.

I think that's it?


----------



## Gill (11 Sep 2013)

Lovley tank, Those White skirts sure had a deep dye job. Stunning fish once the Finnage starts to lengthen.


----------



## mede (11 Sep 2013)

Thanks for a detailed description about your tank.

Why dosing Flourish excel when you are also dosing pressurized co2?


----------



## Likuid300 (12 Sep 2013)

I usually do all my trimming or moving stuff around Sunday morning and I guess I figure the excel kinda helps bandage all the trauma of my scissors, uprootings etc. Nothing to back up the theory though.


----------

